

We Need to Get Over Ourselves - wallacrw
http://www.russwallace.com/post/70346477169/we-need-to-get-over-ourselves

======
trustfundbaby
I really really want to agree with the poster, but I have to say that I can't.

\- Blind introductions feel like poor etiquette in any industry. Not doing the
legwork of making sure that it will be a decent fit before doing the intro,
puts the person you're asking in the uncomfortable situation of turning down
the person you've introduced or wasting their time on a meeting that they know
will be pointless. It makes you feel good, because it looks like you're
helping, but I feel its a bit lazy.

\- startups are an industry onto themselves, if we're using the word "startup"
properly. A startup isn't just a fledgling business, its a fledgling business
that is positioning for extra-ordinary growth at some point in the near
future. If you take money to build a "startup" and only manage to build a
sustainable business (steady 30% growth for example), you'll probably wind up
"failing" because your investors wanted 5/10 times their investment back in a
shorter period of time than you can manage.

\- "wantrapreneurs" are real. I've run into them. They either have money
burning a hole in their pocket and want to do a startup without knowing the
first thing about it and without the humility to admit it or ask for help, or
worse, they have an "idea" and no money and the arrogance to believe that just
that will be enough.

I do think its a good article to reflect upon regardless, because the truth is
that in the startup space, there is a tendency to be really full of ourselves
to an obnoxious degree

------
virtue3
I like how he made a post about not wanting to read silly tech blogs... in his
silly tech blog.

~~~
wetmore
I think you've missed the point. He's saying that you cannot assume everyone
reads the same tech blogs you do, and act like the things they talk about are
common knowledge. His point was not "I don't want to read silly tech blogs,"
but rather "stop taking these tech blogs as gospel".

------
acgourley
I object to his suggestion you should always take blind intros for coffee, and
it's not because i'm full of myself, it's because I'm pragmatic.

~~~
zaqokm
> I object to his suggestion you should always take blind intros for coffee,
> and it's not because i'm full of myself, it's because I'm pragmatic.

In business, this is how a lot of business is done aka "I know a guy who you
might want to connect with". I gather most BDs will have experience in this
during their career, after all BDs are their to entertain and develop new
business.

However from what I am reading, the problem was with the persons response,
e.g. the email response with a link to a tech blog, what happened to the old
"Sorry I am not interested" response or "Ok I will give them a call".

